
Dell XPS13 Developer Ed - pkilgore
https://bartongeorge.io/2020/01/01/introducing-the-2020-xps-13-developer-edition-this-one-goes-to-32/
======
pkilgore
Big for me personally: Up to 32GB of RAM available (previously 13s were capped
out at 16).

Ubuntu 18.04.

Cool timeline at the bottom of the blog showing the progress of Dells Linux
support.

------
UrbanPiper
Eagerly waiting for it to be launched in India. Sadly, India is one of the
last to receive any good tech gear by big vendors.

